# FOR EVERYONE!!!



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Except for the bibleqoutes it was fucking awesome. I loved it. Tnx man.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Except for the bibleqoutes it was flower* awesome. I loved it. Tnx man.


HAHAHA!!!!! :lol: I'll never get through to you will I Chris? How did I know you would be the first to reply to this? :lol: 
And your welcome, hope it lifted your spirits a bit. :wink:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hehe no unfortunately you wont, I know that you think that is a bad thing but it really is not  I know that alot of christian groups are calling the Zeitgeist films and movement satanic and dis-information is being spread etc, this saddens me greatly as this really is not the case. People in the movement wants nothing but the best for humankind. About the video, Yes I watched it just as I had gotten out of bed and it was a very uplifting way to start the day. Great song with good lyrics.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Whilst im on the subject, I might aswell qoute the New Zealand Zeitgeist page because they summarize it all quite good. Prepare for a wall of text.

_"If you are new to this site, or to the movement and are not fully aware as to exactly who and what the Zeitgeist Movement is, then please allow us to take a moment to introduce ourselves to you.

Zeitgeist means "the spirit of the age and its society". It describes the intellectual, cultural, ethical, political and spiritual climate, ambience and morals of an era or also a trend.

The Zeitgeist Movement New Zealand is a chapter arm of a global social network in the thousands all across the planet. We have a common goal and advocate a possible alternative solution to our current failing social experiment 'the monetary system'.

People from all walks of life are awakening and joining together forming the biggest 'conscious army' of light and love the world has ever seen. We are remembering who we really are and what our purpose is here, you are welcome to join because you are family, the door is open...

The Zeitgeist Movement, is NOT a Political Movement, we do not recognize Nations, Races, Religions, Governments, Legal, Religious or Corporate Institutions, Social or Financial Class or Power of Position or the Monetary System.

Our understandings conclude that these are false, outdated distinctions which are far from positive factors for true collective human growth and potential. Their basis is in power division and stratification, not unity and equality, which is our goal.

We recognize and stand for Humanity, Compassion, Fairness, Peace, Abundance and Intelligent Advancement through Co-operation, Education, Nature, Science, Technology which leads us on our path of Spiritual Oneness.

The Zeitgeist Movement aims to make everyone understand that the integrity of human beings and the integrity of the Earth are directly related. Human creativity creates technology that makes our lives progress.

The system based on money, religion and politics is outdated and must come to an end. The Zeitgeist Movement offers awareness in ways that will allow us to achieve a social system which functions without politics or money. The old system will phase itself out and education will flourish allowing for the transformation of a RESOURCE BASED ECONOMY (The Venus Project).

No human being can understand everything completely. The Zeitgeist Movement is not here to tell you what to believe. It may appear challenging to replace a system of distorted values which is currently running our lives but it must be started somehow.

Any single person can do their part in shaping this vision. Education is the most important step and The Zeitgeist Movement will provide you with materials to help you along."_


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes >UNFORTUNATELY< :idea: . I know what they are trying to do, but I will tell you and I know this 100% that this planet will NEVER come together, it never has and it never will until Jesus' 1000 year reign here, then everything will be perfect like it was in the beggining AS SPOKEN IN THE B-I-B-L-E!!!!!!!. But that dosen't worry me because I already know what is going to happen to this world and it is VERY close. I dought that i'll make it to 25 before the anti-christ pokes his stupid head out of the closet and starts giving out his mark and killing those who don't except it. But the good thing for real Christians who love him, have been forgiven, and who at least try to act like him, we won't be here for that.  
I would take the time to explain why I and most Christians believe we are in the last days but I don't have the energy for it and I don't want carpal tunnel syndrome :lol: . I've already told you what you need to do to escape it, you refuse to believe me............thats fine, its your life and i've done my part more than once. All I can do is pray for you now, God has to do the rest. I will say that EVERY SINGLE sign EXACTLY the way it was told is here, ESPECIALLY the one world currency they are trying to put in place RIGHT NOW and the one world government that they want to set up shortly after. That in itself confirms it for me. All I can say is, (and this is a warning THAT YOU DON'T BE DECIEVED!!!!!!) if you start seeing people dissapear out of nowhere, don't believe the media and think its an "alien abduction" :roll: AND DO NOT TAKE THE MARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, STARVE TO DEATH BUT DON'T DO THAT BECAUSE YOU WON'T BE ALOUD TO BE PART OF SOCIETY WHEN THAT STARTS SO YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO BUY ANYTHING OR SELL ANYTHING AND THAT MEANS ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!! If you miss the rapture, unfortunatley you will have to die, but if you refuse the mark and they kill you for it, you go straight to heaven . You don't have to reply to this. You believe what you do, we've both told each other our side more than once so there is no need to do it again, you don't have to believe a word I said up there and you'll just think it is some more bologne but if you want to see the whole picture for yourself go on youtube and look at how the Bible says this would end and tell me you aren't seeing EVERY one of those signs!!!!!!. Peace and goodluck Chris. :wink:
I'll give you this one vid, this guys a Christian and an ex-meth addict, I watch all of his videos, he is keeping up with THE END.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0IA1tuq ... 6880214.97


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The world currency and one world government are very real threats. And there are evil forces behind this, along with puppet-people that probably do not know what they are contributing to. That leads me to think about what Good and Evil really is, and if such things in their traditional form really exist (like is a person really evil if he has been conditioned and indoctrinated into a certain way of acting his whole life and the endresult is his evil actions).

I can see that we are on the same page Claymore, just different books.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Another thing, One thing that I cannot de-bunk other than maybe calling it coincidence is that if you look at a barcode of pretty much any product, the far left number, the middle number, and the far right number, will 90% of the time be a 5 or 7 or sequence of 5 and 0 etc, and on these positions the bars are larger. You can clearly see the 6 6 6 pattern. Which if I am not mistaken is mentioned in the bible, the mark being needed for travel and trade etc.










Notice the similarities between the bar over the 6 and the LEFT MIDDLE RIGHT bars? Go check out barcodes that are around you on everything, I cant figure this one out.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Another thing, One thing that I cannot de-bunk other than maybe calling it coincidence is that if you look at a barcode of pretty much any product, the far left number, the middle number, and the far right number, will 90% of the time be a 5 or 7 or sequence of 5 and 0 etc, and on these positions the bars are larger. You can clearly see the 6 6 6 pattern. Which if I am not mistaken is mentioned in the bible, the mark being needed for travel and trade etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHH you found a tiny piece of it on your own, thats good. I've known about the barcode thing for a long time. The number of MAN is 6. When you look up something online and use "www", www if you translate that to Greek its the letters "vav vav vav", which translated are "6 6 6". The World Wide Web is a MAN-MADE system that links MAN together. The 6 on the barcodes and the www and everything else means the Anti-Christ will have control over EVERYTHING. I could give you evidence for God being real and right all day long but NOT over the internet, that would take DAYS to type. Here watch this video, its from one of my fav pastors. He is 100% CERTAIN we are in the last days and gives evidence to back it all up. Do A LOT of research before you just say "God ain't real", thats your soul you're talkin about and you need to make sure of which side your gonna be on, I used to be just like you Chris, I didn't believe in God but like I told you HE ALMOST KNOCKED ME ON THE DAG-ON FLOOR WHEN I GAVE MY HEART TO HIM!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAS AN EXPERIENCE EVEN A PERSON WITH THE MOST SEVERE CASE OF ALTSIMERS COULDN'T FORGET!!!!!!!! Look for him and you'll find someone you REALLY want to find, take my word for it. NOTHING could convince me now that he's not real, nomatter how much evidence against him you show me. I had that experience and a lot of others since i've been saved that are just NOT coincidence. When you give your heart to Christ, everthing changes in an instant, you can even feel whats going on around you in the spirit world whether it be good or bad (and YOU'LL KNOW!!!!). But if its bad, just say "Holy Spirit please get this demon away from me" and you'll sence that A-Hole take off like a fly and then you'll feel the good, safe presence around you again. Ask Tommy, same thing happened to him.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You?ve shown me that video before. Disregarding the fact that he?s acting crazy at certain points in the video he certainly has the right idea about the RFID-chip (except I dont believe in the christian interpretation ofcourse, sorry). I should edit or delete my post about the barcode because I didnt put it together/explain it good enough, but im too lazy.

Peace.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Disregarding the fact that he?s acting crazy at certain points.


 :lol: Athiests just don't get it :roll: , thats not acting crazy, that my friend is called being filled with the spirit, it happens to every Christian thats part of the reason everyone thinks we are all quacks, its because they haven't experienced it because they refuse to go out on a limb and BELIEVE for once. If you are right and all these things are just coincidence and God dosen't exist, you've lost nothing when you die, but if you die having given God the finger your whole life and he is real, you're in trouble :shock: I don't get why you would take that chance...................I don't get why I used to take that chance. But a person filled with the spirit LITTERALLY feels God's person around you and inside you.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

If that is not mass-psychosis and peerpressure, may "god" smite me down right this very second after I press "Submit".


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh look, im still here. What a shocker.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I?d like to qoute the OP?s great musicvideo tho;

"If you only hear one thing just understand that we are all the same, searching for the truth"

I like this line. I?d like to think that every human being can relate to that regardless of religion. Just a shame that religon has to take universal truth?s and take patent on them wrap them in alot of bullshit and corrupt them.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Another inspirational track that I like (listen loud):






Same track, unofficial video and somewhat remixed ("listen loud" still stands):


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

"bawwww you dont believe in my religion so im going to fcuk you up you little bitch bawwww whaaaaaaa" you just summarized how 90% of wars and armed conflicts in this world start. The sad part is you dont even know how misguided and brainwashed you are. I will not be talking to you anymore and I can only hope that you once and for all stop using this forum.


----------



## PH26 (Nov 22, 2009)

Google 'Jesus will survive'..........apart from that, I'm not touching this one with a barge pole except to say that it is just so typically human to think that we are too important to just die :roll:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Inzom said:


> "bawwww you dont believe in my religion so im going to fcuk you up you little bitch bawwww whaaaaaaa" you just summarized how 90% of wars and armed conflicts in this world start. The sad part is you dont even know how misguided and brainwashed you are. I will not be talking to you anymore and I can only hope that you once and for all stop using this forum.


Dang :shock: My bad Chris, I was SOOOOOO freakin drunk last night!!!!!!!!, I don't even remember typing that or even getting on this forum at all for that matter :shock: . I woke up in the hospital last night and didn't even remember how I got there. Turns out I could barely stand up and I cussed my Mom out because she tried to jerk my beer out of my hand and I wouldn't give it to her so she called the cops and had me commited. Sorry about writing that, if I had even been close to my normal state of mind, I wouldn't have said that to you, but like I said, I drank 3, 32oz, 12% alcohol malt liqours called "Four Locos" and freakin BLACKED OUT!!!!!! :shock: I don't remember anything that I did or anything that happened to me last night except being locked up in a tiny room at the hospital for 10 hours because I was being verbally violent. I'm usually a happy drunk. :? Guess I just drank to much and lost control. I'm just glad I didn't hurt someone :shock: . But again, my bad Chris.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

No hidden Sixies in the UPC barcode

Summary. Circulating on the Internet and elsewhere is the erroneous claim that every barcode in the Universal Product Code (UPC-A) has the number 666 embedded in it. A look at how the numbers in the UPC barcode are constructed will show why this claim is wrong.

How the error may have occurred. Someone glancing casually and a bit carelessly at a UPC barcode containing the number six will note that there are two thin vertical bars almost directly above the number six. Here, for example, is the barcode from a box of After Eight dinner mints. Note the two thin bars above the six in the 48600:










The casual glancer may therefore assume that the number six is represented by two thin vertical bars. Noticing that there are two thin vertical bars at each end of the barcode might then convince the glancer that these must be sixes also. The glancer then may finally note that in the confusing middle of the barcode there are also (at least) two thin vertical bars. Hence the hasty conclusion: the barcode pattern contains a six on each end and a six in the middle.(In this particular example, the little check digit six on the far right may also be confusing. But read on for clarification.)

Reading between the lines. By looking more carefully at a barcode, you can see that not only are the bars of different widths, but the spaces between the bars vary also. This is the key: each number in the barcode is represented not by two lines, but by four elements, which include two lines and two spaces. Further, if you look even more closely, you will see that for a given number (such as a six), what is a line on the right side of the barcode is a space on the left side and what is a space on the right side of the barcode is a line on the left side. (The different representations allow the barcode scanner to differentiate between the manufacturer's number and the item number even if the barcode is scanned upside down or sideways.) Here, for example, is the barcode from a Master Locks combination padlock:










Note that on the right there might appear to be two thin bars just above the six, but on the left, the pattern above the six looks like a thin bar and a very wide bar. What is actually there, however, are the four elements of the number six, represented on the right side of the barcode by a thin line, a thin space, a thin line, and a very wide space, and on the left side by a thin space, a thin bar, a thin space, and a very wide bar.

To make this even plainer, here is a barcode containing all sixes:










Note that the sixes on the right are all made up of a thin line, a thin space, a thin line, and a very wide space, and those on the left are made up of a thin space, a thin bar, a thin space, and a very wide bar.

Guarding the edge. The lines at each end of the barcode are guard bars, consisting of a thin line, a thin space, and a thin line. Since there are only three elements instead of four, no number of any kind is represented. (No very wide space or very wide bar is there to complete the number six, for example.)

And the middle. In between the first five numbers (which represent the manufacturer's identifying number--who made the product) and the last five numbers (which represent the specific product code--such as a blue, medium ball-point pen) is another set of guard bars, consisting of a thin space, a thin line, a thin space, a thin line, and a thin space. Here, even though there are five elements (two bars and three spaces), they do not represent a number because none of the numbers are made up of all thin elements (see below).

Breaking the code. Since the lines and spaces appear in four different widths, we could use the words thin, medium, wide, and very wide to represent them. We can also use numbers, though, with 1 representing thin, 2 representing medium, 3 representing wide, and 4 representing very wide. That plan allows us to represent each number this way:

0 is formed by alternating bars and spaces of width 3-2-1-1 
1 is formed by alternating bars and spaces of width 2-2-2-1 
2 is formed by alternating bars and spaces of width 2-1-2-2 
3 is formed by alternating bars and spaces of width 1-4-1-1 
4 is formed by alternating bars and spaces of width 1-1-3-2 
5 is formed by alternating bars and spaces of width 1-2-3-1 
6 is formed by alternating bars and spaces of width 1-1-1-4 
7 is formed by alternating bars and spaces of width 1-3-1-2 
8 is formed by alternating bars and spaces of width 1-2-1-3 
9 is formed by alternating bars and spaces of width 3-1-1-2 
An end guard bar is formed by two bars and a space 1-1-1 
A middle guard bar is formed by two bars and three spaces 1-1-1-1-1

Putting it all together. Let's return to the padlock barcode, enlarged and detailed here. Note that the barcode contains two sixes, one on each side of the middle guard bars. As mentioned above, you can see the difference in representation of the same 1-1-1-4 code for a left-hand six, where the very wide segment is a bar instead of a space, and the right hand six, where the very wide segment is a space rather than a bar. Yet you are looking at the same number.










Note also that every bar and every space in the barcode is accounted for, and that there are no extra sixes anywhere to be found. (The first number, on the left next to the barcode, is the barcode type, such as a regular item, a coupon, etc., and the last number, on the right after the barcode, is a check digit, calculated from the barcode numbers and helping to insure accuracy of scanning. In both cases the numbers themselves are encoded inside the guard bars, making the barcode twelve digits overall.)

Further Issues About the Mark of the Beast, 666, Barcodes, and the Bible

Since the only information we have about the Mark of the Beast and the number 666 comes from the Bible, we should look at the Bible to see the context of these things. The Mark of the Beast is discussed in Revelation 13 and 14.

Who is the Beast? The Mark is ordered to be put on people by the False Prophet (the "second beast"), who serves the Antichrist (the "first beast"). The False Prophet is evidently a human being, not a system of commerce. So, who is this person? Before we say that barcodes are the Mark of the Beast, we should identify the Beast whose mark they supposedly are.

Are we in the Great Tribulation? The Mark of the Beast is not put on people until a little past halfway through the Great Tribulation, that is, more than three and a half years into the tribulation. Are we in such a tribulation now? In the first half of the tribulation, a third of mankind will be killed. Did this happen?

Did the World End? From the time of the Mark of the Beast until Armageddon, which pretty much ends the world, less than three and a half years pass. The UPC barcode has been around for twenty years.

Pre- Mid- or Post-trib? Of the three schools of interpretation for Revelation end times, pretribulationists and midtribulationists both believe that the church will be raptured before the beast and the false prophet arrive and put their mark on people. Only posttribulationists believe that Christians will be around during marking time. Thus, is you believe that the UPC barcode is the mark of the beast, you are a posttribulationist. Since most of the evangelical world is pretribulationist, what evidence do you provide to argue that you are correct and most other interpreters are wrong?

It's on You. The Mark of the Beast is clearly described as being either on the forehead or on the hand, not on commercial products. Explain this discrepancy.

Can we pick and choose the numbers? The Mark of the Beast is 666, but this barcode I'm looking at is 045342987531. If the guide bars are really sixes, then the number I'm looking at is 604534269875316. How is that the same as 666 any more than 16066 Jones Street is the same as 666? Just because we can pick three sixes out of a string of numbers, we cannot really say that those are the same as the single number 666.

Why the UPC and not another bar code? There are many barcode symbologies. In fact, the UPC may be on the way out, to be replaced by newer, more informatoin rich schemes such as the EPC. In the meantime, why should the UPC be singled out? Here are some of the other common barcodes:

2 of 5 
3 of 9 
Australia Post 
Codabar 
Code 11 
Code 39 and extended (full ASCII) Code 39 
Code 93 
Code 128 
Code B 
Deutschen Post 
EAN 8* 
EAN13* 
EAN 128 
ISBN 
ISSN 
ITF-14 
ITF-6 
Interleaved 2 of 5 
JAN* 
Matrix 2 of 5 
MSI (Modified Plessy) 
Plessey 
PostNet & FIM 
Royal Mail 4 State 
Swiss Post 
Telepen (numeric and ASCII). 
UPC-A* 
UPC-E* 
(* including 2 and 5 digit supplementaries)


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> No hidden Sixies in the UPC barcode
> 
> Summary. Circulating on the Internet and elsewhere is the erroneous claim that every barcode in the Universal Product Code (UPC-A) has the number 666 embedded in it. A look at how the numbers in the UPC barcode are constructed will show why this claim is wrong.
> 
> ...


wow, you had a lot of time and patience on your hands today didnt you Sarah?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Claymore said:


> wow, you had a lot of time and patience on your hands today didnt you Sarah?


I didn't write that lol. I looked it up on the internet, after reading this thread because I was highly curious. I found that article and thought I would share.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I didn't write that lol. I looked it up on the internet, after reading this thread because I was highly curious. I found that article and thought I would share.


Oh ok lol. This is one of my old threads, haha. I dont even remember it.


----------

